# P/T Disp. WPI



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Part-Time Dispatcher
Institution:
*Worcester Polytechnic Institute*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/21/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Part-Time Dispatcher

Worcester Polytechnic Institute*

*Department:* Campus Police

*Position Status:* Temporary/Contract Positions

*Basic Function:*
Serves as the first point-of-contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the WPI Police Department.

*Principal Duties and Responsibilities*

Ability to handle confidential information appropriately.
Advises, directs and interprets emergency calls for service and initiates police, fire an emergency medical response, as needed, to incidents.
Monitors intrusion, duress, fire and card access alarms and notifies and directs the appropriate personnel to respond. Also monitors police scanner from the Worcester Police Department and advises WPI police patrol personnel of emergency types of calls occurring in the general WPI peripheral property area.
Operates a multi-line telephone system, emergency telephone system, and directs calls to appropriate personnel, providing information as requested.
Documents all pertinent information relating to incidents on campus, personnel matters, etc. on the computerized incident reporting management system. (police log)
Compiles and provides a statistical data report to the Chief (when requested).
Receives and relays LEAPS terminal information to appropriate police personnel.
Prepares and submits work orders to plant services department (when applicable).
Initiates (and documents) employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours.
Initiates telephone notifications to various University officials in the event emergencies or other critical incidents, as directed by the on-duty supervisor.
Updates all emergency response manuals; alarm codes and applicable policy manuals kept at the dispatch desk.
Responsible for dispensing keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures.
Receives and controls administrative journal (police log) entries for lost and found property.
Supervises student dispatch assistants (when applicable).
Performs several tasks related to the parking program to include the issuance of parking decals; the collection of fines; the filing of applications and citations and the data entry that is related to the violations that are issued.
High School diploma or equivalent required.
*Position Requirements*

Must be dependable, honest and possess excellent written communications and interpersonal communication skills.
Typing and computer skills are required.
Familiar with Access Control/automated records management systems.
Must also successfully pass an on-the-job training program.
Three Letters of Reference
A pre-employment criminal records check is required.
*Posting Date:* 08/10/2017

*Open Until Filled:* Yes

*Special Instructions to Applicants:*
Hiring Rate: $13.50
3 letters of reference required. Upload under other

*EEO Information:*
We are an Equal Opportunity Employer and do not discriminate against applicants due to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status or disability. We are looking for individuals who value creativity, diversity, inclusion, and collaboration.

*Criminal Background Check Statement:*
A pre-employment criminal records check is required.

*To apply, visit:* https://careers.wpi.edu/postings/4851

WPI, the nation's third oldest private technological university, established in 1865 by New England industrialists John Boynton and Ichabod Washburn consists of 80 acres set in a safe, residential section of Worcester, Massachusettsthe second largest city in New Englandhome to 13 colleges, and situated 40 miles west of Boston.

jeid-6ddcca82a7c28644806eb03cef265291









*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Fax:
508-831-5715

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/1067219


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Damn. Msp recruits make more than that.


----------

